# Please post or email me your height & weight.....



## TnTWalter

We have discussed on a couple threads coming up with a chart showing height and weight of our pups and adults so people who are new or curious to see if there's a trend or just to see how different they are can check out....

I've received many posts but could we consolidate here.....
Primarily interested in those with more than 1 record....

So if you have height, that would be great too [I need to start measuring height...any tips there?] This is more for curiousity because it seems many wonder about guessing adult height/weight.

8 week
10 week
12 week
16 week
6 month
8 month
10 month
1+ year

If you have any of the above, let me know. I'll try to make a chart that we can click and see....

*If you've already given me info...check chart below and give me any blanks if you have them.....*

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter

*Here's what I have so far...if you're here and can add, great....*

AGE	DOG	WEIGHT	
ANNABELLE [ANNABELLE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 6.12	
BEAMER [FREEWAY1976] 
8 WK 
12 WK 2.9	*14 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
BELLA [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 4	*7 MO
ADULT 6	
BISCUIT [AMY R] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4	
6 MO 
ADULT 14	
BRADY [BRADY'S MOM] 
8 WK 4	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 17	
BRUISER [MOJITO/BRUISER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12	
ADULT 
BRUTUS [CHERYL] 
8 WK 3.5	*10 WK
12 WK 4.6	*14 WK [6 LB @ 4 MO]
6 MO 8.8	
ADULT 
BUGSY [JULIAV] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.8	
6 MO 10	
ADULT 10.8	
BUNNI [DAWNA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.3	*4.5 MO
ADULT 
CAPOTE [CAPOTESMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.75	
6 MO 
ADULT 
CASH [MISSY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 12	*16 WK
6 MO 12.6	
ADULT 
CASPER [CASPER'S MOMMY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12	
ADULT 
CHAMP [CHRISDISSER -- DIZZY [9.4] & TROOPER [17.5] SON] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 10	
ADULT 
COBY [SHOWDOWN] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10	*10 MO
COCO [JUDITH] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7	
ADULT 
COSMO [COSMOSMOM] 
8 WK 5	*9 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 16	
DD [DD & SUE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.5	
ADULT 7	
DERIAN [AL HENDERSON] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	*5 MO
ADULT 
DIZZY [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7	
ADULT 9.4	
DORA [AMA0722] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10.5	
DUNCAN[DOTNDANI] 
8 WK 5	*10 WK
12 WK 6	
6 MO 
ADULT 
DUSTY [DAJSMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 6	*16 WK
6 MO 7.5	*5 MO
ADULT 10	
FRED [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 2.8	*10 WK
12 WK 3.5	
6 MO 7.8	
ADULT 13	
FROSTY[AAK] 
8 WK 
12 WK 8	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
GUCCI [THUMPERLOVE] 
8 WK 3.5	*10 WK
12 WK 5	
6 MO 
ADULT 
HAVEE [JAN D] 
8 WK 
12 WK 5.5	*15 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
HOUSTON [RITA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.7	
6 MO 
ADULT 
IZZY [JUDY A] 
8 WK 3.3	
12 WK 4.7	*16 WK
6 MO 5.8	
ADULT 
JASPER [MISSY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 11	
ADULT 15	
JESTER [MOP TOP] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 9.5	
ADULT 
JEWEL [JODIM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.5	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
KODI [IRNFIT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.5	*11 WK
6 MO 6	*5 MO
ADULT 10.5	
LILY [LILY'S MOMMA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13	
ADULT 
LINCOLN [JANE] 
8 WK 3.1	*7 WK [5.1 @ 9 WK]
12 WK 7.1	*13 WK
6 MO 13	
ADULT 18	
LOGAN [LAURIEF] 
8 WK 4.5	* 9 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 10	
ADULT 
LOLA [LOLA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 6.5	
ADULT 10.5	*10 MO
MAX [RICKR] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7.5	
ADULT 
MCKENNA[MCKENNASEDONA] 
8 WK 2.8	
12 WK 3.5	
6 MO 8.5	*8MO
ADULT 10.5	
MILO [BLAISEROY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 7	*14 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
MINKA [JIMMONTANA] 
8 WK 2	
12 WK 3.5	
6 MO 9.5	*8 MO [5 MO 6.5]
ADULT 9.1	
MIRABEL [ANNEKS] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
MOJITO [MOJITO/BRUISER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13.5	
ADULT 
NIGEL [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.4	*10 WK
6 MO 6	*4.5 MO
ADULT 
OLLIE [OLLIESMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8.5	*9 MO
ADULT 
OREO [WHITBMOM] 
8 WK 4	*10 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 8.9	
ADULT 
OSCAR [MARBENV] 
8 WK 3.2	
12 WK 5.06	
6 MO 
ADULT 
OZZY [SUSANNORM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 9.8	
ADULT 
PARKER [LUCHETE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 17	
PRESTON [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 11	*8 MO
ADULT 
QUINCY [JULIE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10.5	
RADAR [RADAR JONES] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8.5	
ADULT 
RAQUET [ECUDMORE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 8	
6 MO 14	*5.5 MO
ADULT 
REECE [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13	
ADULT 
RICKY [MARJRC] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 15	
ROXIE [CHERYL] 
8 WK 2.5	*10 WK
12 WK 4	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
RUDY [LILY'S MOMMA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 5	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
SAM [DBOUDREAU] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	*4.5 MO
ADULT 15.5	
SAMMY [MARJRC] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 9	
SCOUT [JANE] 
8 WK 2.8	*9 WK
12 WK 4.8	*14 WK
6 MO 13.5	*8 MO
ADULT 
SCUDDER [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 4	*10 WK
12 WK 5	
6 MO 10	
ADULT 11.5	* I MO
SEACLAID [JOLYNN] 
8 WK 3	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT

SHELBY [IRNFIT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.5	* 11 WK
6 MO 8	*5.5 MO
ADULT 9.4	*7 MO
SKIVER [JOLYNN] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 4	
ADULT 
SMARTY [SMARTY] 
8 WK 4.2	*10 WK
12 WK 6.5	[ ALSO HAS 5.4 LISTED]
6 MO 
ADULT 
SOFIE [ANNABELLE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 6.8	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
TROOPER [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12.2	
ADULT 17.5	
TULLY [JIMMONTANA] 
8 WK 2.9	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 
VALENTINO [DOGGIE NUT] 
8 WK 2.8	
12 WK 4.7	
6 MO 8.4	
ADULT 13	
YODA [SUSANECKERT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	
ADULT 11	
ZORRO [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.5	
ADULT


----------



## SMARTY

I pulled Smarty's chart to double check to see what was correct.

6 weeks 2.8 lbs
8 weeks n/a
10 weeks 4.6
12 weeks 5.3
6 mos. 10.2 9 3/4 inches


----------



## Thumper

Gucci's weight at 6 months was 7.1. Where do you measure height at? The highest point on the head or back?

Kara


----------



## Lina

I have no idea how to measure height, but here's Kubrick's weight so far:

13 weeks - 5.75 lb
16 weeks - 7.25 lb


----------



## Missy

JASPER
8 week 3.5 LBS 
6 month 11 LBS 
12 months 14 LBS 
1+ year 16 LBS 

CASH
12 week 6LBS
16 week 12LBS---WOW! we were a little worried--- but it has slowed down now
9 months 17lbs


----------



## irnfit

Kara, you measure height at the withers, which is top of the shoulder, if I am correct. There is an official measuring device, a wicket, but when I went online, they were a little expensive just to measure my dogs. If I was showing, I would make the investment, but for now I'll use a measuring tape of ruler. You can probably use an adjustable t-square to measure.


----------



## Thumper

Hmm.. I'll probably use a soft tape measure, like the one I use for sewing! I'm sure the inches are the same  Thanks for clearing that up, I was assuming it was the withers.

Wow. Gucci is SMALL at 6 months comparatively, I think she's bigger now, around 8. But she was the runt, but not in personality! lol

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

If you have a small T-Square in your tools it works great. A child's ruler will work. Straight up to the top point of the shoulders and use something flat to cross the ruler. Or just stand her next to the wall and mark like you would your child's height.


----------



## SMARTY

PS, I wish Smarty was smaller.


----------



## Lina

Sandi, I think Smarty is pretty small already! 10.2 lbs isn't that big... plus she's such a beautiful girl! 

I'm not sure how big Kubrick will get but I'm hoping it won't be too much more since he's already at 7.25 lb. and he's only 4mo. I guess I'll just have to wait and see, but I do think he will definitely go over 10 lb when he's full grown (maybe he will be around 13 lb?).


----------



## SMARTY

I was just looking for a really small dog when I met Smarty and fell in love. I wanted something that would be no larger than 10 pound as an adult, but I knew at 10 weeks and 4.6 lbs. she would probably go over. Maybe she has stopped growing:lalala: , if not she will be perfect at any weight.


----------



## pjewel

I just got back from the vet and Milo was 9 lbs. He turned 6 months on the 23rd. If the vet was right and he was 7.1 lbs on August 8th, he's gaining weight at quite a clip. I was confused though since the breeder had his weight at 7.9 lbs two days before I got him. I was actually alarmed when my vet first weighed him. I asked if he could possibly have lost that much weight in two days. I thought maybe the stress and the trip. He said no. In any case he's doing well now.

I'll have to check his height. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> I just got back from the vet and Milo was 9 lbs. He turned 6 months on the 23rd. If the vet was right and he was 7.1 lbs on August 8th, he's gaining weight at quite a clip. I was confused though since the breeder had his weight at 7.9 lbs two days before I got him. I was actually alarmed when my vet first weighed him. I asked if he could possibly have lost that much weight in two days. I thought maybe the stress and the trip. He said no. In any case he's doing well now.
> 
> I'll have to check his height. I have no idea what that is.


The scales at the vet are very finicky. Especially, if you are trying to "hold" the dog on the scale, it will read a higher #. I had one high number show up when she was 6 months, it was like 8.5 and I said NO WAY is that right, of course...Gucci was trying to run off the scale, etc. and the tech just took the weight with her hand holding her in place.

I, then, took her and placed her on the scale and lifted my hands and it said 7.1! So, something like that may have happened when the breeder had him weighed.

Kara


----------



## ruthann

Annabelle

weeks weight #
10 1 
12 1.8
16 2.5
24 5
32 5.7
40 6.2
52 7.8
84 8 9" tall
I did not measure her height, nor the vet prior. Just used tape measure, today. Kara is right about Vet's scale, it also depends on where she is placed. Huge scale for measuring large dogs. I just weigh her on my scale. She sits still. I guess like all girls she dosen't want to mess with her weight!


----------



## Lina

Annabelle was only 2.5lbs at 4mo?! Wow, that is one tiny girl. Kubrick probably looks like a giant next to her.


----------



## Thumper

Yikes! That's tiny. Gucci was 5 lb at 4 months, but then she really slowed down a bit. I'm guessing she's about 8.4 right now? I think I will weigh her when we get home. My scale is accurate, it reads the same as my doctor's scale

Kara


----------



## havjump

Trish,
I see there is another Cosmo on your chart.

Cosmo is 2 years and 3 months old.
As a puppy Cosmo grew quite quickly, compared to his littermates. I'm told it's normal and some dogs reach maturity sooner than others.
This is his chart.
10 wks....5.6oz
16 wks....9.
6months..11.12oz.
1 year......14.2oz.
2yrs&3months..14.8oz
Cosmo has been the same weight and height for the last year.
Great chart idea and very helpful to all the new owners.


----------



## Beamer

Beamer was 5lbs at the vet scale 9 days ago.... he is pretty small to! But wow, Annabelle was even smaller! So shes almost 8lbs now? Thats not bad! I hope Beamer makes it to 8.


----------



## Sissygirl

At 2 yrs. 8 months

Sissy is approx. 11 inches
13.2 lbs.

She has been at the same weight for about a year now.

She was 10 weeks when we picked her up and she weighed 4 lbs.

Even at 13 lbs she is still so cuddly.

Marie


----------



## pjewel

That could explain the discrepancy. Thanks! However, since he weighed 7.1 on the 8th and 9 today he's gained a lot in a few weeks. He does love his food.


----------



## irnfit

KODI - he is about 11" tall
12 weeks - 3.20 lbs
7 months - 8 lbs.
15 mos -9.15 lbs.
21 mos - 11 lbs.

SHELBY - she is about 10" tall
12 weeks - 4.07 lbs.
15 months - 8.07 lbs
22 mos - 10.5


----------



## marjrc

*RICKY* at:

8 WK - 3 lbs
12 WK - 4.5 lbs
16 WK - 7 lbs.
6 MO - 12 lbs. (approx.)
ADULT (1 year) 15.5 lbs.

For Sammy, I only have weights for 7 mths. and now, at 1 yr. The previous owner didn't give me anything on paper exc. vaccines and Hungarian breeder doesn't state his weight at 8 weeks when he flew in to Canada, so I don't have a clue!

*SAMMY *at:

8 WK 
12 WK 
16 WK
7 MO - 8 lbs.
ADULT (1 year) 9 lbs.

When I can, I will take their measurements in ht. and post here. Thanks for doing this Trish!


----------



## casperkeep

I just got Jillee weighed a couple of weeks ago and she weighed 6lbs 1ounze and she was almost four months old. I do not know how tall she is. I will try and measure her. Does her size seem average or on the smaller size? She was the smallest in her litter. Trish how much does Winston weigh now?


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo:

7 mths 8.9 lbs
~10mths 9.8lbs

Right now, his height at the withers is 10.5, so I am not sure how that measures up. But regardless of how big he looks, when he is bathed, boy, is he so tiny!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I don't have Maddie's younger weights, as I got her at 8 months old. I think she was about 11 lbs. at 8 months. She is now over a year (13 months), seems to be fully grown, and weighed 12 lbs at the vet a few days ago. I believe she is nearly 11" tall at the withers.


----------



## casperkeep

I hope Jillee stays small but whatever she turns out she is all mine and I love her to pieces!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

casperkeep said:


> I just got Jillee weighed a couple of weeks ago and she weighed 6lbs 1ounze and she was almost four months old. I do not know how tall she is. I will try and measure her. Does her size seem average or on the smaller size? She was the smallest in her litter. Trish how much does Winston weigh now?


Sounds like she's doing just fine.  She might be a little bigger than some Havs so being smallest of the litter hasn't hurt her at all. Ricky was 7 lbs. at her age and is now 15.5 at 1 yr., but Jillee might stop growing sooner than he did.

It's anyone's guess!


----------



## lfung5

Bella- 3yrs old, 6lbs, 8.5 inches at withers
Fred- 2yrs old, 13.2lbs, 11 inches at withers
Scudder- 9months, 12.2 lbs, 9 1/4 inches at withers

Thanks!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Winston was 7 lbs at his 4 month visit...*

I have no idea when they start to slow down...6-8 months? Who knows....

He looks a lot bigger than he did a few weeks ago [wider]. LOL. I bet he's closer to 8 now.

I bet Jillee will be about 10 pounds like her mom. Winston will be 12-13ish like his dad. Of course he is just the perfect size now. Next one. He's just starting to get too big for the kids to carry him everywhere, which was the goal!! LOL.

Trish


----------



## lfung5

I think it depends on their lines. Scudder is 9 months and is about the same height and length as he was at 6 months. he is just filling out a bit. I was told his lines would stop growing at 6-8months.....time will tell. Freddie grew very slowly and grew up to 13 months. He was a peanut when I got him at 12 week a little over 3 lbs and now he is 13lbs.


----------



## TnTWalter

*I appreciate the information everyone....*

it will help newbies and those of us curious....do the parents determine weight, does smallest in litter mean squat....do they stop growing around 7 months, etc. Plus it's fun to see....

And I'm doing it in Excel...I will fancy it up and make it readable when I get all the info....

Trish eace:


----------



## TnTWalter

casperkeep said:


> I just got Jillee weighed a couple of weeks ago and she weighed 6lbs 1ounze and she was almost four months old. I do not know how tall she is. I will try and measure her. Does her size seem average or on the smaller size? She was the smallest in her litter. Trish how much does Winston weigh now?


Could you give me her weights at 8 wk 12 wk?? thanks.


----------



## casperkeep

Here are weights and dates they were taken on.
6/20 she weighed 3.40
6/29 she weighed 3.40
7/27 she weighed 5.30
8/9 she weighed 6.10
I hope that helps you out more. I will have to look and see how much she weighed when she was born. I will figure out the ages that they are. Just looking at the vet records.


----------



## Missy

*heights*

Jasper is a little over 12" at the withers
Cash is a bit under 11" at the withers

How do you measure length? is it shoulder/neck to end of rump? or nose to end of rump? Do you include the tail?


----------



## Laurief

I dont have my pups baby books with me now - but I will tell you that Logan was smaller than the girls as a baby and at 10 months old (today) he is 17 lbs.!!!! Vet says he is not fat & looks great!! go figure!!


----------



## djones2

*Jones Puppy*

Spyro 
male

11 weeks 2 days 2.8 lbs.
11 weeks 5 days 5 3/4 inches tall

13 weeks 4 days 4.5 lbs
13 weeks 4 days 6 3/4 inches tall


----------



## lfung5

I think the length is from shoulder to tail set?


----------



## Paige

Missy said:


> How do you measure length? is it shoulder/neck to end of rump? or nose to end of rump? Do you include the tail?


I believe lenght is from neck to rump.


----------



## YesYvonne

*Bounder's weight*

Hi all,
Our Bounder will be 4 yrs old in October, and is 14 lbs according to my bathroom scale which may or may not be accurate. Haven't had him a full month yet, so haven't gotten in to see a vet for an official weighing. He came to us all up-to-date.

Looking through the papers that came with him, I see these records:
7/2007 (last time he saw former vet before he came to us): 14.1 lbs
4/2006 (about 2.5 yrs old): 11.6 lbs
3/2005 (about 1.5 yrs old): 11.5 lbs
4/21/04: 9.1 lbs
3/17/04: 8.1 lbs
2/4/04: 6.1 lbs
12/23/03: 3.1 lbs
DOB: 10/21/03

I'm wondering, looking at that track record, if anyone thinks the weight gained in the last year and a half is troublesome. Should I be trying to get him back down to 11.5 or 12 lbs?

We take him for walks about four times a day, anywhere from half a mile to two miles or so around our city neighborhood, typically. There's no fenced yard, so we take him on a leash; otherwise he's indoors.

He doesn't seem to have much of an appetite: about 1/2 to 3/4 c Canidae, which I give him in the morning but usually he ignores it, and then one scrambled egg that gets mixed in with the Canidae for dinner. With the egg, he eats most of the Canidae. Only treats we've found so far that he likes (we've tried about half a dozen others) are Greenies. So, I'm already feeling like he's not eating much...

Whatcha think?
Yvonne


----------



## Thumper

I don't think he's overweight at all, but if you are concerned...ask your vet. There are alot of Havs here in that range, especially the boys! And it sounds like you are doing everything right with feeding and exercise.

Gucci usually only eats once a day and I always put food out twice. Because sometimes she eats early, and other days she eats late. She is SUPER picky with treats, so she gets homecooked jerky or home baked biscuits. I have never been able to get a commercial "dog" treat down her throat, except for the recalled jerky from China  *sigh*

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

For Sam these are the weights from the vets office.

9 1/2 wks 3.8 lbs
13 wks 6.0 lbs
17 wks 8.0 lbs

I remember weighing Sam on the bathroom scale at 10 months and he was 10 pounds. But I don't know how acurate that is.

As an Adult he is now 11.4 inches tall and 15.5 lbs.


----------



## Jan D

Here's Havee's stats. This is a great thing so we can compare sizes! I hope he doesn't grow too much more, I like him as he is:biggrin1: 


5 mos=8lbs
7 mos=9.5lbs, 10 1/2 inches tall


----------



## marjrc

Trish, I'm back with the dogs' measurements ..... I'm not at all sure I did it right, though. 

I measured the length from the back of the neck to the rump, right before where the tail starts. I measure the height from what FEELS like the top of the front shoulder to the bottom of foot. * Is that right???*

RICKY at:

8 WK - 3 lbs
12 WK - 4.5 lbs
16 WK - 7 lbs.
6 MO - 12 lbs. (approx.)
ADULT (1 year) 15.5 lbs.

*HEIGHT: 12 - 12.5"
LENGTH: 16"*

SAMMY at:

8 WK 
12 WK 
16 WK
7 MO - 8 lbs.
ADULT (1 year) 9 lbs.

*HEIGHT: 9 1/2"
LENGTH: 12" *(he's our little "sausage" LOL)


----------



## marjrc

I'm still unsure. Sorry!!! Where can we find a detailed explanation, preferrably with pictures on how to measure our dogs?

Here is what the AKC Standard says:

*Size, Proportion, and Substance*

The height range is from 8 1/2 to 11 1/2 inches, with the ideal being between 9 and 10 1/2 inches, *measured at the withers, and is slightly less than the length from point of shoulder to point of buttocks*, creating a rectangular outline rather than a square one. The Havanese is a sturdy little dog, and should never appear fragile. A coarse dog with excessive bone is likewise contrary to type and therefore equally undesirable. The minimum height ranges set forth in the description above shall not apply to dogs or bitches under twelve months of age.
Disqualification: Height at withers under 8 1/2 inches or over 11 1/2 inches, except that the minimum height ranges set forth in the description above shall not apply to dogs or bitches under twelve months of age.


----------



## JASHavanese

TnTWalter said:


> We have discussed on a couple threads coming up with a chart showing height and weight of our pups and adults so people who are new or curious to see if there's a trend or just to see how different they are can check out....
> 
> I've received many posts but could we consolidate here.....
> Primarily interested in those with more than 1 record....
> 
> So if you have height, that would be great too [I need to start measuring height...any tips there?] This is more for curiousity because it seems many wonder about guessing adult height/weight.
> 
> 8 week
> 10 week
> 12 week
> 16 week
> 6 month
> 8 month
> 10 month
> 1+ year
> 
> If you have any of the above, let me know. I'll try to make a chart that we can click and see....
> 
> *If you've already given me info...check chart below and give me any blanks if you have them.....*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Trish


Missy, 10 weeks of age 4 pounds. At nine months, she's 6.9 pounds and about 8 inches tall. (Missy is one I bred and co own and is a PICKY eater quite unlike her Mommy)
Lightning, 9 weeks, 3.11 pounds. At a year, 9 pounds, 10 inches tall.
Bandit, 8 weeks, 4 pounds, Adult, 10 - 11 pounds depending on what she gets fed, and 10 1/2 inches tall.
Ellie, 4.25 pounds at 8 weeks. She's about 10 pounds and 10 3/4 inches tall.


----------



## marbenv

Trish,

Oscar is 8# at 4 months.

Marsha


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jasper is a little over 12" at the withers
> Cash is a bit under 11" at the withers
> 
> How do you measure length? is it shoulder/neck to end of rump? or nose to end of rump? Do you include the tail?


Here's Bandit. She was born 3-2-2005 and this was taken 6-25-2005. I think the line saying 13 inches should have been brought down lower. She did most of her growing young and then slowed way down.


----------



## SMARTY

Not sure the measuring is correct Jan. Should it not be from the Point of the withers to the tail along the topline? As measured above no dog would be "* slightly less than the length from point of shoulder to point of buttocks, creating a rectangular outline rather than a square one"*


----------



## SMARTY

*Foget I just posted that......I had seen a dog measured that way but reading the standard, Jan is the correct in her diagram.*


----------



## Thumper

Jan, 

What is the average length of a grown Havanese from neck to tail?

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for the diagram Jan. Boy, was I confused. Scudder has about the same measurements as your diagram at 9 months old.


----------



## Janet Zee

Bacci - DOB 5/19/07

8 wks - 2.9 lbs
12 wks - 4.4 lbs
16 wks - 6.4 lbs
5 months 9.3 lbs

8" at withers, well that's as close as I could get, I couldn't hold him still and he kept biting the ruler and refused to stand, LOL. Aren't they something, the little rascals.


----------



## Alexa

Every time I see this thread asking for my height and weight, I wanna say "NO way"...<g>

Marley's on the other hand was

9 weeks: 3.7 lbs
10 weeks: 4 lbs 4oz
11 weeks: 5lbs 2oz
12 weeks: 5lbs 7 oz
13 weeks: 5lbs 13oz

I haven't measured him yet, I have to pin him down when he is tired some time.

Alexa


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Jan,
> 
> What is the average length of a grown Havanese from neck to tail?
> 
> Kara


That's a good question Kara :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

JASHavanese said:


> Missy, 10 weeks of age 4 pounds. At nine months, she's 6.9 pounds and about 8 inches tall. (Missy is one I bred and co own and is a PICKY eater quite unlike her Mommy)


Oops, I found out today that the change in food increased her appetite. She gained a pound in the last 2 weeks. Goodbye Flint River, hello BilJac.


----------



## JASHavanese

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for the diagram Jan. Boy, was I confused. Scudder has about the same measurements as your diagram at 9 months old.


How old is he now Linda and what are his measurements? Different lines grow at different rates and it's hard to know what you're going to get. Then to confuse you more if there's a tiny or large one in the background somewhere, that can show up in a litter.
Bandit's other litter did a lot of their growing very young and then slowed way down. This litter is an outcross instead of a linebreeding so it's even more of a crapshoot but I can go by what each line usually does......and then pray if I keep one as potential show quality.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> *Foget I just posted that......I had seen a dog measured that way but reading the standard, Jan is the correct in her diagram.*


It gets confusing, doesn't it Sandi?


----------



## Thumper

JASHavanese said:


> That's a good question Kara :biggrin1:


Really? It isn't something that breeders take into account with the weight and height? I figured it would be.

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Scudder was 9 months old on Sept.3rd. I measured him with a ruler just now and he is not quite 9 1/2 inches at the withers and not quite 13 1/2 inches long lengthwise. I should do it when he is wet, because his coat makes it more difficult to measure. I was told his lines stop growing at aound 6 months, but he would fill out. He has not grown much past what he was at 6 months old. He's filling out, but getting a nice tuck up. we shall see if the breeder is right. He might just have a growth spirt!


----------



## radar_jones

Here's Radars Meaurements from the other Post. I wanted to put them where they belong but I had no time to search for this post since I was putting some information about Radar's Surgery.


09Wks-2lbs,2.5 Oz.
10 Wks-3lbs
13 Wks-4.4lbs
18 Wks-6.5lbs
23 Wks-9.4lbs


Derek


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Really? It isn't something that breeders take into account with the weight and height? I figured it would be.
> 
> Kara


Our standard calls for a slightly longer than tall hav so it would depend on how tall the dog is and how slight that slight is. Clear as mud? ound: 
You could jump on the standard revision list and really scratch your head wondering :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

:bump: :bump:

I had Delilah in for her last set of shots today at 16 weeks she now weights 5 lbs 2 oz. At 12 weeks she was 4lbs 1 oz.

Any one want to up-date their pups weights?


----------



## suzyfrtz

Caz is stable at 11 lbs. for the last two months. He is now 10 months old.

Suzy


----------



## Missy

filling in the blanks for cash

CASH [MISSY]

12 WK 5.5 
16 WK 12.5
6 MO 17
ADULT 19.5 
Cash is 10 1/2 " tall at the withers and 17" collar to tail

JASPER:

8 WKS. 3.5
12 WKS 6.5
16 Wks 8.5
6 MO 11
Adult: 17

Jasper is 12" tall and 15" collar to tail


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty was 1 year old yesterday and the best I could do was 12 lbs, 10 3/4 inches. I will try to get an exact measurement when DH is here.

I pulled Smarty's chart to double check to see what was correct.

6 weeks 2.8 lbs
8 weeks n/a
10 weeks 4.6
12 weeks 5.3
6 mos. 10.2 9 3/4 inches
12 months 12 lbs. 10 3/4 inches


----------



## judith

coco is 15mo and is 8.2. much smaller than i expected.


----------



## maryam187

Here are Pablo's weights:



9 weeks: 4.1


11 weeks: 5


14 weeks: 7.2


16 weeks: 7.4


18 weeks: 8.6


21 weeks: 9.5


6 months: 12


8 months: 12.5


16 months: 15.5


20 months: 15.5


2 years: 15.6-15.8


----------



## Barney's Mom

Hi All! Barney, at 2 1/2 years of age, weighs 11 lbs, 1 oz and is 10 1.2 inches tall...he is perfect to us! I just watched the video of the Westminster Havanese showing and loved all the dogs...what a wonderful breed we have!

Marge and Barney (vacationing in FL and not home in frigid MN for a while ---- and lovin' it)


----------



## Judy A

Doc just had his 4 month appointment yesterday....(17.5 wks), and he was 9 lbs 10 oz....big boy!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Alright...I obviously need to get on this...*

sorry....I'll work something up this week so people can look for fun.
Winnie's 12 pounds at 10 months. He was predicted to be 12-13 pounds at adult.


----------



## ruthann

Annabelle is two years old and weighs 9 lbs.


----------



## Cheryl

As an update, Brutus weighed 11.5# at a year and Roxie (just 3 days shy of 11 mos) weighs a whopping 7#!


----------



## ama0722

Dora is now 3 years old and 11.4 pounds!


----------



## Me&2Girls

MeMe is 9 months, 8 1/2" tall and toped the scales at 7.2 lbs. today. I've had her on Satin Balls for three weeks, but didn't get much if any weight on her. Her mom is only 9 1/2" so she's not going to get that much bigger. Next three or four months will tell I guess.


----------



## Lina

I just weighed Kubrick and wanted to share. He's now 13.75 lbs at 10 months. His breeder predicted he would be in the 12-14 lb range, I guess we'll have to wait and see, though he hasn't gained much at all in the last three months, so I think he's almost done growing.


----------



## juliav

Lina,

Kubrick is only 10 months, he might still fill out a bit more after a year. Bugsy was 10.8 lbs at a year, now at 20 months he weighs between 11.6 and 11.8 respectively. Although, the last three days he diceded he is no longer crazy about home cooking and put himself on a diet....sigh. Of course he won't touch kibble either (no he is not sick) and I decided that I am not going to give into his picky stage and just pick up the food after 20 minutes. Of course for the 20 minutes that he walks back and forth towards the food, I have to stay and guard it so that my two poodles don't inhale it. There is nothing wrong with their appetites.


----------



## Lina

Julia, I don't think that Kubrick is done growing, I just think he's really slowed down (he's gained a pound in 3 months). I'm guessing he will end up at 14.5 lbs or so. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. 

Bugsy sounds like he wants to train you, LOL.


----------



## juliav

Lina, you can be sure he is trying to train me....again!!! I have such a big time "jewish mother" syndrome, it's not even funny. There is nothing worse for me than my kids (human or fur) not wanting to eat. lol I just have to remember that he will eventually eat when he is hungry.

Lina, when do you get to sleep, it's kinda late in N.Y.!!!


----------



## Lina

Yeah, I'm sure Bugsy is just trying to play off your weaknesses. 

And I am a night owl. I usually go to bed around 2am or so. I work better at night.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Posh is ten months old, about 9 1/2 inches tall, and I have no idea how much she weighs.  

I'll have to get her on the scale soon.

She was six pounds at six months. She is a little Hav girl, so I'm guessing she'll end up being about ten pounds or so...Little stinker.

I know she's grown, as her bag seems heavier when I carry her to the car.


----------



## lfung5

Lina said:


> I just weighed Kubrick and wanted to share. He's now 13.75 lbs at 10 months. His breeder predicted he would be in the 12-14 lb range, I guess we'll have to wait and see, though he hasn't gained much at all in the last three months, so I think he's almost done growing.


Cool, Kubrick will proably end up Scudders size @ 14.6! I love his size.


----------



## maryam187

OK, if my scale is showing the weight correctly, Pablo is a heavy boy! He weighs 11 pounds at 5.75 months. I'm sure his brother Nico weighs at least 2 pounds less. I think size-wise, he's almost done, cause he LOOKS full grown. 
Just measured him: base of the neck to base of the tail 16" and shoulder to ground 10.5"
Here's hoping his weight gain will slow down, he started eating less already... *SIGH*


----------



## alltoreup1

Hi,

Romeo is about 9 Months now, and weighs about 12 lbs. He looks to be perfect weight to me. Not sure about the height.


----------



## melissaj4

Sorry, I didnt get Tux until he was already past 6 months but
here are his stats for: 
7 mo. 8.5 lbs 9 3/4" at withers.


----------



## Padolph

Well...I think (what I thought was my little) Tango isn't so little...lol!!! :laugh:
At 8 weeks (2 months) = 5.5 lbs.
At 12 weeks (3 months) = 8.0 lbs..taken by our vet.
At 16 weeks (4 months) = 10.5 lbs..taken by our vet


----------



## [email protected]

I just tried to measure Buddy and I'm not sure but I think he is 9"--10" at the shoulders. He is 11 mos. old now and weighs 8.5 lbs per the vet's office yesterday. He is a peanut to me, and I want him to get bigger and heavier (like 15 or more pounds! Oh the grass is always greener...) but I doubt that is going to happen. He's just such a little guy--actually I believe he was the smallest of the litter. The vet says his height and weight, proportions and bone structure--amount of skin over ribs etc. are all perfect, so I guess he is doing just fine. Should have name him Peanut or Dinky (only kidding--he's my Buddy boy!). Love all the Havs, big or small.

Rose


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye had her spay consult today so have a current weight.

7 months - 8.8 lbs and if I measured correctly 10.5 inches tall.

I don't care if she is super-small or super-large...she is mine and she is a keeper. 

But just like our kids, we always try to project ...will they be short/tall, thin/heavy, blonde/brunette, smart/challenged, introverted/extroverted...the list goes on. We're human. We love and accept whatever but always curious about the end result.


----------



## Owen Lover

I'm thinking that Owen will be a pretty big boy! I'm not sure where his adult weight will end up...but he keeps growing by the day and is packing on the (healthy) pounds! 

6 weeks: 3.2 lbs
9 weeks: 3.5 lbs
12 weeks: 7.2 lbs
15 weeks: 9.4 lbs

He's already at most of the adult dogs listed here on this thread! I can feel his ribs and he definitely has the right amount of weight on his frame. We're really active and play fetch and chase all the time and keep treats to a minimum. He's hilarious. We often run into people who immediately fall in love with Owen and ask how big he'll get...I'm having a hard time giving them an answer! Does anyone think he'll end up at 14 lbs or so...does that sound right considering the rate at which he's growing?


----------



## lfung5

It amazing just when you think they are done growing. My guys are finally finished. The youngest being 2.5 years old. 
Scudder 9.5 inches, 15" long, 15-16 lbs depending on how much the little piggy eats that week!
Fred 11.5 inches, 14.5 long, 15 lbs
Bella 8 1/2 inches, 12 long, 6 lbs


----------



## ruthann

Annabelle is now 3 years and 4 months and weighs 8.2 lbs. Ruth Ann


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Wow! Murphy must really be on the small side. He will 8 months on the 14th and he only weighs 7.15. He seems very healthy though and is a happy little guy. He is doing great with his sitting and shake paw command!


----------



## kelrobin

Here are the weights on Jackson:

12 Weeks - 6 pounds
1 Year - 14.7
19 months - 15

I'll get his height when he wakes up from his nap and add it then.

Jeannine, it is hard to say how big Owen will be . . . some grow quickly and then level off quickly, and others just keep growing and growing. As you can see, Jackson was pretty much finished with weight gain at a year. You can also look at the parents to get an idea of size.

I have to wonder if Havs are getting a little bigger than the standard overall . . . it would be good to have an average weight for full grown Havs on this site. With all the nutritional advancements, I think a lot of dogs are getting bigger, and I wondered if they ever do reconsider the standard weight with the AKC because of this.


----------



## Kathie

Well, after I finally convinced Abby I wasn't going to brush her she came over to be measured! We got her when she was nearly 8 months so that and now is all I have.

8 mos. - 7.3 lbs. didn't measure height
will be 2 yrs. next month - 7.3 lbs. height - 8 1/2" length - 11" from neck to base of tail
I hope that is the right way!

Kathie


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is an old thread and I am so glad to see the differences in weight and their growth on the Havs! 

Has anyone taken these weights and done anything with them? 

Here are Dexter's weights. 

11 weeks: 4 lbs
15 weeks: 6 lbs. 2oz
17 weeks: 6 lbs. 8oz
25 weeks: 8 lbs. 10oz. (6 months)
30 weeks: 10 lbs. (7 months) ; My scale not official
9 months: 11.2 lbs

Height 9 1/2 inches (my best guess) Dexter was moving around a lot.
Length 11 inches (also a best guess, Dexter did not like doing all this measuring stuff).

Feeding 1/3 cup Kibble (Call of the Wild), which he now finishes off great! I will be adding a little wet food on Saturday when I find some wet dog food. Maybe just add the wet food at the evening meals for a little while.

7/30/09 Update: Eating 1/3 cup Stew + 1/4 cup Kibble; sometimes not eating everything.


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty

6 weeks 2.8 lbs
8 weeks n/a
10 weeks 4.6
12 weeks 5.3
6 mos. 10.2 9 3/4 inches
12 months 12 lbs. 10 3/4 inches
2 years 15 lbs (!) 11 1/2 inches

Galen
DOB 11/26/08
5.5 months 7 lbs. 8 inches

Did you do a Chart?


----------



## LuvCicero

I don't know about height but Cicero went to the vet yesteday for his check up and weighed 11.2 and he is 17 months old.


----------



## Laurasch

The HCA did a study in 2004 on a number of Hav health aspects. Regarding hts and wts they reported:
"The average reported weight of a Havanese older than 1 year of age is female 11.6 lbs, male 13.1 lbs. The average reported height of a Havanese older than 1 year of age is female 10.1 in., male 10.7 in." This was based on 575 dogs. 
They have breakout charts by age as well as info on a number of other health issues. If you're interested, you can read it at http://www.havanese.org/documents/DataReportHCAHealthSurvey.pdf


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks Laura for posting that link. I enjoyed the different infomation in the report.


----------



## mary z

Hey everyone Maggie is 15 weeks old and she weighed in today at the Vet @ 7.8lbs


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Height and weight*

Daisy at five is height 9.5 at withers and 10.2 pounds.
Riki at five and a half is 10.5 in height and 13.4 pounds.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Laurasch said:


> The HCA did a study in 2004 on a number of Hav health aspects. Regarding hts and wts they reported:
> "The average reported weight of a Havanese older than 1 year of age is female 11.6 lbs, male 13.1 lbs. The average reported height of a Havanese older than 1 year of age is female 10.1 in., male 10.7 in." This was based on 575 dogs.
> They have breakout charts by age as well as info on a number of other health issues. If you're interested, you can read it at http://www.havanese.org/documents/DataReportHCAHealthSurvey.pdf


I really enjoyed looking over the documents! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

This is an old thread, but I have specs on my puppy Mojo thus far:

8 weeks: 3 lbs. 15 oz.
9 weeks:  4 lbs. 4 oz.
10 weeks: 4 lbs. 8 oz.
11 weeks: 5 lbs. 8 oz.
12 weeks: 6 lbs. 4 oz.
13 weeks: 6 lbs. 8 oz.
14 weeks: 7 lbs. 13 oz.
15 weeks: 8 lbs. 4 oz.
16 weeks: 8 lbs. 14 oz.
17 weeks: 9 lbs. 4 oz.
18 weeks: 9 lbs. 9 oz.


I have a baby scale accurate to one ounce, so I can weigh him every week, and will do so.

He moves too fast to get a good height on him! Standing still is not his thing.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, this is and old thread and my guys blew up like balloons! The boys are around 16lbs now! Those little chunk-a-monks!

Bella is still an always will be anorexic 
Bella 5yrs old- 8 1/2 tall 6 lbs
Fred 4yrs old- 11 1/2 tall 15.5- 16 lbs
Scudder 3yrs old- 9 1/2 tall 15.5-16 lbs.

Fred is tall and lean
Scuds is short and stocky built like a quarterback


----------



## Evye's Mom

I love seeing these threads pop up. It's fun to compare. 

Bentley is 7 months, 1 week. Weight 10.6 pounds.
Evye is 1 week shy of 10 months. Weight 9.8 pounds.

I am still not sure I know how to measure height correctly but Bentley at his highest point is 10.5 inches. I know Evye is a generous inch shorter than he is.


----------



## princessp

I see that this is an old thread, but I thought I would put in our stats. Sami is 13" at the withers and weighs about 15 lbs. Darin is 10 1/2" and weighs 12 lbs. I was interested in seeing everyone's height because since Sami was a rescue, we didn't know for sure that she was 100% Hav. We took her to a dog show and some of the Hav breeders looked at her. Everyone thought that she was definitely a Hav except one of them who said she was a 2nd generation mix and this was based only on her height. We don't see any other characteristics of any other breed in her so I think she is just a big girl. Nothing that I can fine tells what the max. height they can reach, only what the standard is.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

princessp, if you really want to know about your "maybe not 100% Havanese", get a DNA breed analysis done. It seems that many 100% Havanese are much larger than "breed standard".

The DNA test is fun; I did it on our last dog, and it proved beyond question that she was about as 100% mutt as it gets.


----------



## princessp

We actually did a DNA test last week. A friend of ours is a sales rep for a pet supply company and she gave us a DNA test. We were going to pay for one but the only ones that detect Havs are very expensive and we decided that we didn't care that much if Sami was 100% or not, we still love her! But, since we got this one for free, we decided to go ahead and do it, even though it doesn't detect Havanese. We figured it would show any other breeds that she is, if not 100%.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

*RE: Blog and Photos*

Lina,

I have visited your blog and then saw your photos. I am blown away. Your knitting is absolutely superb. The Pesto Green shawl was magnificent. I am also a Knitter and a lover of the Havanese breed. I also live in New York City an outer borough for that matter. I spent about a year in Park Slope (two afternoons a week) with my granddaughter. She loved Harmony Park. It's right near the Band shell. They have since moved onto Manhattan. I see from the date that this was written back in 2008. In my two year quest to find a Havanese I once approached a young woman who was in a fruit store on 7th Avenue. Trying to find a breeder that was local. I wonder if it was you. It could have been.

Besides your knitting your Pups are gorgeous.

Vicki


----------



## Metchosin

Great idea for a topic! 

5 months - 8.58 lb
12 months - 15.4 lb
18 months - 16.06 lb Height at withers ~ 11 1/2"

This will be really useful to compare size and weight. I'm always worrying that I'm overfeeding, especially with training 'treats' thrown in. Thank you for starting this one!


----------



## Julie

QUINCY [JULIE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10.5

UPDATED INFO:

Quincy is now almost 3 1/2 years old and now weighs 11 lbs.9 oz.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Cazzie was weighed at the vet on Monday, and is 12 lbs. He was 2 years old on April 2nd.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess is 6 yrs 7 mos and weighs 10.4 pounds


----------



## mellowbo

At 2 years 3 months Lulu is 7.2 lbs.
At 3 years Vinny is 21 lbs.
At 6 1/2 months Gabby is 10 lbs but that may not be accurate. Spay in a couple of weeks so we'll see what the vets scale says.
Carole


----------



## tabby2

BJ is 7.8 pounds at 7 months (on my home scale, at least) and he's about 8 1/4 inches tall -- the height especially is an approximation. 

Hey, Carole, Gabby and BJ are 7 months old on Monday -- can you believe it???

Jane


----------



## Ruby's Mom

I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I have been curious about the sizes of other dogs and how they compare.
Here are Ruby's measurements:

9 weeks: 4.5 pounds
12 weeks: 6.01 pounds, about 7.25 inches

But that height is most definitely not accurate...she was quite wiggly and wanted to eat the tape measure!


----------



## mellowbo

tabby2 said:


> BJ is 7.8 pounds at 7 months (on my home scale, at least) and he's about 8 1/4 inches tall -- the height especially is an approximation.
> 
> Hey, Carole, Gabby and BJ are 7 months old on Monday -- can you believe it???
> 
> Jane


I thought they are 6 1/2 months old, lol. Now I have to go look it up.


----------



## Phoebs

Phoebe: 
7.5 months 9.5 lbs

How much more will she grow??


----------



## Jammies

*Jammies (and Holly's Murphy) will be one year old on September 14th!!!! Jammies is still not showing any signs of heart issues....please keep praying!

Jammies was at the vet 2 weeks ago and she weighs 7.5 lbs!!! She is by no means skinny. I really like her being small, especially when she jumps on my lapboard when I'm on the computer!

I know ya'll saw this picture before, but she's so darn cute that I have to show it again and this post is perfect for it 

View attachment 25019
*


----------



## lfung5

Phoebs said:


> Phoebe:
> 7.5 months 9.5 lbs
> 
> How much more will she grow??


I think it depends on the pup and their lines. My Freddie kept growing until 2 years. Scuds height and length stopped at about a year, but then he filled out.


----------



## DaisyMazy

Daisy:

10 weeks 4 lbs
16 weeks 6 lbs
6 months 8 lbs

Her breeder said both parents were 7 lbs. After seeing the weights here I am a little skeptical.


----------



## LilyMyLove

Lily was:
8 weeks: 3.09 lbs
12 weeks: 4.30 lbs
13 weeks: 5.05 lbs
9 months: 8.50 lbs
Ill call her vet tomorrow and get her weights from 2-8 months. 

I am curious to know if she is almost done growing. When did everyone else's Havs stop?


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty

6 weeks 2.8 lbs
8 weeks n/a
10 weeks 4.6
12 weeks 5.3
6 mos. 10.2 9 3/4 inches
12 months 12 lbs. 10 3/4 inches
2 years 15 lbs (!) 11 1/2 inches
close to 3 years, 15 lbs.

Galen
DOB 11/26/08
5.5 months 7 lbs. 8 inches
1 year, 10 lbs


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye: 15.5 months. 10 lb. 4 oz
Bentley 13 months: 11 lbs 6 oz.
Taylor (Maltese) 4-1/2 months: 4 lb 4 oz. Sorry. Had to weigh him too..didn't want his feelings hurt.


----------



## lfung5

Updates adult weight and size:
Bella 5 yrs old- 6 lbs, 8.5" tall, 12" long
Fred 4yrs old- 16 lbs on diet goal weight 15 lbs, 11.5" tall, 14" long
Mr Scuds 3 yrs old- 17 lbs on diet goal weight 16lbs, 10" tall, 15" long


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe
8 weeks - 2 lbs
14 weeks - 4.92 lbs
16 weeks - 6.02 lbs

Maddie
1 year - 17 lbs
2 years - 18 lbs
5 years - 21 lbs (she is a little overweight...she should still be around 18/19)


----------



## mellowbo

:bump2::bump2::bump2:

GABBY: 16 MOS - 11.4 LBS
LULU: 3 YEARS - 8.2 LBS
VINNY: ALMOST 4 YEARS: - 22 LBS (lean, not fat)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy*

Riki will be seven in November, he is 13 pounds.

Daisy will be six on June 15, she is 10.5 pounds.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye: 20 months: 10.4 (ideally should be 10 lbs)
Bentley: 18 months 12.2 (ideally should be 13+ ribs/hip bones prominent)

Taylor (Maltese) 9 months 7.8 lbs--(can still feel ribs)


----------



## pacehavi

Pace: 22 mo 10.75 
Felice: 18 mo 7.5 

Felice could gain a little bit still. We've been trying and she actually eats more than Pace. She eats 3 oz raw and 1/2 cup kibble per day, but her metabolism is crazy fast. We asked the vet and he said he'd score her 2.5 as a body score, with 3 being ideal--so it's not too bad.


----------



## judith

coco, 3yr. 8mo. 8lbs. 12oz.


----------



## krandall

Kodi is now 14 months, and is 11 1/4" and just tipped the scale at 17 lbs of lean muscle... My lap and a half dog!<g> (but I love every ounce of him!)


----------



## Gandorf

Gandorf is now 19 months old and is exactly 15 lbs


----------



## Kathie

Abby weighed 7.3 lbs. when we first got her at 8 mos. One year later she was 7.3 lbs. again! On her third birthday - June 8, 2010 - she weighed in at 8 lbs. even. She got so nervous when we put her on the floor scale at the vets that she pooped on the scale!

Her daddy likes sharing snacks which I think contributed to the weight gain!


----------



## klomanchiodo

I'm wondering, at what age do you consider a havanese to be full grown?


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker is now 15 1/2 mos. old and weighs in at 18 lbs. He's been holding that weight since he was 12 mos. old.


----------



## brugmansia

When we got Luna at 9 mos. she was around 10 lbs. She is now 3 yrs. old and has been between 10.5-11 lbs. Dickson is 21 months old now and weighs between 12-12.5 lbs., which was where he was at at 12 months.


----------



## whimsy

whimsy..4 1/2 months....7 lbs.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Rita, Tucker sounds like a big boy like my Murray. He was 17 lbs when we got him at age approx 2 yr, 18 lbs 3 months later and now weighs a steady 20 lbs. He is solid, but not really fat feeling around the ribs. Still, I am trying to get him more active as I think 18 is probably his ideal weight.


----------



## kimber

Hi Everyone~ I reopened this thread because my Bentley (big boy) just had his 5 year check up. I thought he felt heavier in the past 8-9 months and found out that he went from 17.5 to 21lbs. He is officially on a diet. I only feed him 1/4 cup of dog food twice a day. My vet wants me to change his food gradually from Canidae to possibly Flint River.I have a sample of the lamb mixture from Flint river and I am mixing it with his canidae. At first he hated it and now it is gone in minutes. He gets so much exercise I really do not know how he gained this weight. We have cut the treat (bully stick) in half and in just after a week of his new diet he seems lighter. I will weigh him in a few days. THe vet is right by home. He does not feel fat at all-just very hardy looking!


----------



## Gandorf

Been awhile since I have been on here so Gandorf says "HI". Gandorf is now 3 1/2 years old and weighs 15.3 lbs (was 15 lbs at 19 mos) so he is doing just fine. He gets 1/4 cup of Natural Balance (small kibble w/lamb) and 1/2 patty of Stella & Chewy's freeze dried in either lamb, chicken or duck twice a day and some days he won't eat it all so he is maintaining his weight just fine.
Gene


----------



## mamacjt

Toby:

3mo...3#12oz 7" tall at the withers (where the neck and back meet measured to the ground.)
4mo...4#9oz 8" tall " " "
5mo...5#7oz 8 1/2" tall " " "
6mo...6#4oz 8 3/4" tall " " "
8mo...7#
11mo.8#8oz 9 1/2" tall " " "


----------



## lfung5

Wow, this is an old thread and I see my guys weights have changed. I thought they were full grown at the time.

Fred is now 15.5 lbs
Scudes is now 16.5 lbs
Bella is 7 lbs

They are not overweight, they just filled out.


----------



## nlb

Cassie was 2.3 lbs @9weeks
2 lbs @10weeks, but was ill, so she didn't eat much.
3.8 lbs @ 14 weeks
4.6 lbs @ 17 weeks
? @ 20 weeks now. She is about 81/2" at shoulders. 
On the small side, but I love it!


----------

